#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Авт. проверка грамматики

## До

Бывает, что компьютеры могут кое как проверять грамматику текста.
Например http://www.gingersoftware.com/grammarcheck/ или в _MS Word_.

Может ли кто посоветовать хорошую автоматическую проверялку грамматики для английского текста?

----------


## Буль

> Бывает, что компьютеры могут кое как проверять грамматику текста.
> Например http://www.gingersoftware.com/grammarcheck/ или в _MS Word_.
> 
> Может ли кто посоветовать хорошую автоматическую проверялку грамматики для английского текста?


Есть встроенная в Firefox и Chrome. Пойдёт?

----------

До (04.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Бывает, что компьютеры могут кое как проверять грамматику текста.
> Например http://www.gingersoftware.com/grammarcheck/ или в _MS Word_.
> 
> Может ли кто посоветовать хорошую автоматическую проверялку грамматики для английского текста?


Хороший человеческий редактор?

----------

Anthony (03.11.2012)

----------

